# 1 Hour till I purchase an XMC-1 last chance to stop me



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Fixing to place the order within the next 1hr or so.

Any reason not to? And would something for 1800 be better? Example: Marantz?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I say go for it, Emotiva is the brand I want when I get a pre amp. Which I wont need til I move outa my parents home.

Hope someday I will be able to afford something as nice as this. My whole system costed a little more then this unit . 
Congrats !!  Your theater is epic !

Is the XPA-5 ?? A good budget pre amp or is it better to buy a $2000 one for more power?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It looks like an incredible preamp...


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

It is an engineering Tour de Force. I have no complaints about mine, except that it does lose synch with my Oppo (audio will cut out). But that's easily fixed by a power cycle or soft reset. It decodes the alphabet soup of Dolby and DTS schemes in up to 7.2 format. The X<MC-1 also accommodates (manual) upload of REW filters, with the promise of a future firmware update for automatic transfer. Dirac filter uploads are fully automatic. For audiophiles, it goes one-better than "direct" mode and incorporates a "reference stereo" mode for truly transparent operation (i..e no processing or bass management in the signal path). The feature list is arm length and the build quality is very high. Cosmetically, it's a "love it or leave it" affair, thought the front panel lights can be dimmed or extinguished; a nice feature since they can be garish in the dark. But as a whole, no complaints. I wish I could comment on sound quality, but I changed out multiple items at the same time so it wouldn't be a fair comparison. The XMC-1pre/pro and XPA-5 power amp are a formidable combo, delivering breathtaking dynamics, impressive SQ, and seemingly bottomless reserves of power.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

kingnoob said:


> Is the XPA-5 ?? A good budget pre amp or is it better to buy a $2000 one for more power?


The XPA-5 is a great amp (not pre amp) @ 200wpc.
200wpc is more than enough power for most set ups. Having 200wpc and only needing 80wpc will do nothing but waste your money. Examining your details (space size, speaker specs, maximum listening SPL expected..) is how to determine how much power is needed. 
Less power is needed for.... lower max listening levels, smaller rooms, more efficient speaker specs, driving speakers with low frequencies cut out.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

gdstupak said:


> The XPA-5 is a great amp (not pre amp) @ 200wpc.
> 200wpc is more than enough power for most set ups. Having 200wpc and only needing 80wpc will do nothing but waste your money. Examining your details (space size, speaker specs, maximum listening SPL expected..) is how to determine how much power is needed.
> Less power is needed for.... lower max listening levels, smaller rooms, more efficient speaker specs, driving speakers with low frequencies cut out.


Good points, but is extra power really a waste in the long term, where bigger rooms and/or different system components play together? And just a "buyer beware" heads-up: speaker specs are not always the best indicator of real-world performance. Their recommended handling/capability is sometimes peak power rather than continuous power. But assuming that the speaker specs are good, how do you calculate or determine the amount of headroom needed?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I still have the XMC-1 in my cart...................


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Good points, but is extra power really a waste in the long term, where bigger rooms and/or different system components play together? And just a "buyer beware" heads-up: speaker specs are not always the best indicator of real-world performance. Their recommended handling/capability is sometimes peak power rather than continuous power. But assuming that the speaker specs are good, how do you calculate or determine the amount of headroom needed?


You don't... just crank it up till it :hsd:


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

With regards to specs, again and again Emotiva has been proven to show actual, true, real-world specs as opposed to the misleading specs other manufacturers tend to offer. The biggest one is watts per channel. When Emotiva says 200 watts per channel, they mean 200 watts per channel. If many other manufacturers say 200 watts per channel, chances are they mean 200 watts per channel when you're only running 2 channels, and running more channels decreases the power out put.

And when it comes to power, it's better to have as much as you can afford and have extra on hand than to get as much as you need and then realize you needed more.

Can't recommend Emotiva enough.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

amplifier talk does not peel me away from purchasing xmc-1

...quick before I do it and the wife wakes up to find out


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Too late. I bought it.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Congrats, Talley! I doubt you'll have buyer's remorse.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to pull the trigger on an Emotiva standalone amp later today... 10% off sale is nice bonus!

Enjoy your new gear, Talley!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Love my Emotiva's, wish I could afford the XMC1. Maybe someday when I grow up and get 7 jobs :rofl:


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Good points, but is extra power really a waste in the long term, where bigger rooms and/or different system components play together?


Are you asking about bigger rooms and different equipment you may have to power some time in the future? Over sizing now is a good idea for future proofing because quality amps should last for many years and tech for amps doesn't really get out-of-date as processors do.
But I wouldn't suggest spending a huge amount of money on an oversized amp that could be going toward a much better set of speakers to enjoy now.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads on the XMC-1! I think you are gonna love it. And with the pending Dirac firmware update. Well, enough said. So did you get in on the 10% off special?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

:crying:


Tonto said:


> Congrads on the XMC-1! I think you are gonna love it. And with the pending Dirac firmware update. Well, enough said. So did you get in on the 10% off special?


I got in on the used 4 month old special for 1700 including the unregistered Dirac live license. Maybe not the best deal but thays the deal I got.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats... I lover emotiva gear. I have the UMC 200. it is rock solid and decodes everything. i will upgrade in a year or 2


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm really excited to have the ability to use my own target curves.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My only issue with the Emotiva is its already outdated as it does not have Atmos and no DTSx upgradability.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

BlueRockinLou said:


> It is an engineering Tour de Force. I have no complaints about mine, *except that it does lose synch with my Oppo (audio will cut out). But that's easily fixed by a power cycle or soft reset. *It decodes the alphabet soup of Dolby and DTS schemes in up to 7.2 format. The X<MC-1 also accommodates (manual) upload of REW filters, with the promise of a future firmware update for automatic transfer. Dirac filter uploads are fully automatic. For audiophiles, it goes one-better than "direct" mode and incorporates a "reference stereo" mode for truly transparent operation (i..e no processing or bass management in the signal path). The feature list is arm length and the build quality is very high. Cosmetically, it's a "love it or leave it" affair, thought the front panel lights can be dimmed or extinguished; a nice feature since they can be garish in the dark. But as a whole, no complaints. I wish I could comment on sound quality, but I changed out multiple items at the same time so it wouldn't be a fair comparison. The XMC-1pre/pro and XPA-5 power amp are a formidable combo, delivering breathtaking dynamics, impressive SQ, and seemingly bottomless reserves of power.


At this point in time I consider HDMI handshake issues to be completely unacceptable.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

thrillcat said:


> And when it comes to power, it's better to have as much as you can afford and have extra on hand than to get as much as you need and then realize you needed more.





gdstupak said:


> Over sizing now is a good idea for future proofing because quality amps should last for many years and tech for amps doesn't really get out-of-date as processors do.
> But I wouldn't suggest spending a huge amount of money on an oversized amp that could be going toward a much better set of speakers to enjoy now.


An abundance of wise men!
+1 on both counts of advice.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

chashint said:


> At this point in time I consider HDMI handshake issues to be completely unacceptable.


Also agree. But I can't fault the Emotiva because I haven't tested the Oppo through a different preamp (or direct to TV).


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> My only issue with the Emotiva is its already outdated as it does not have Atmos and no DTSx upgradability.


Can a new format like DTSx be added through a firmware update, or does it need to be hard-coded into the DSP engine?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> My only issue with the Emotiva is its already outdated as it does not have Atmos and no DTSx upgradability.


I don't find that to be an issue for me "yet". I tend to upgrade components regularly and right now atmos/DTSx is just getting their feet wet. I'll Invest in those formats when it's 100% mainstream and right now movies are barely being released on a regular basis.

My only issue with what I had before is it was junk. If the EMotiva gives me issues well then... off to Krell Foundation I go.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Can a new format like DTSx be added through a firmware update, or does it need to be hard-coded into the DSP engine?


There are some receivers that are DTS upgradeable with firmare stuff like the Denon topof the line from last year. However I think it's a hardware requirement somewhere built in.

We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Can a new format like DTSx be added through a firmware update, or does it need to be hard-coded into the DSP engine?


Nope, as the Emotiva does not have the hardware or the channel outputs for either format. There may be only a few movies with either audio mix at this point but by the end of this year you will probably see almost all Action movies with one or the other.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Nope, as the Emotiva does not have the hardware or the channel outputs for either format. There may be only a few movies with either audio mix at this point but by the end of this year you will probably see almost all Action movies with one or the other.


I don't mind. I'm content with 5.2 which the XMC will output stereo subs an interest I have in seeing how it will work out.

Honestly in my room all I can reasonably run is a 5 channel system and wouldn't need more than 2 ceiling channels.

I won't upgrade till I see a truly authentic 5.4.4 system with capability for quad subs. I would easily go quad subs if they would ever put out the consumer capability which they already have the ability for 4 discrete sub channels.

How many other pre-amps w/ stereo outputs that has Dirac Live built in? I was going to purchase the DRC-88A from minidps but that was $1000 right there... for another 750 I got it into the pre-amp also. I'm about 50/50 musice/movies right now. If something better comes along great... I usually buy used and/or 2nd gen anyway. This XMC-1 will be useful for a little while. If I get 2 years out of it I'll be happy. By then I'll be ready for something else as my GAS is always active.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

According to THX testing, adding ceiling/presence channels to a 5.1 system isn't ideal... They're saying that Atmos really only shines with an existing 7 channel setup. A 5.1.2 or 5.1.4 arrangement isn't as satisfying as a standard 7.1 arrangement... So I think you're good sticking with 5.2.

The only hiccup might be the lack of HDMI 2.0a... But you'll be fine without that for quite a while!

Look forward to seeing some pictures of the beast!!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Well my XMC-1 came in today and I already have it wired up to the krell. Very nice warm sounding. I need to get some more time in and only had a few minutes to listen. Ran it in reference stereo mode.

one thing is for sure... thats one heavy remote!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I'm happy you had no shipping issues, Talley. And yes, the remote is heavy and BIG! At least one reviewer commented on how they'd never use it because of its bulk. They'd rather program a universal remote instead. I say, "Go ahead!" I think more high-dollar equipment should offer something other than cheesy plastic. My only complaint is that the XMC-1 remote has no backlighting. What's up with that?!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Lumen said:


> I'm happy you had no shipping issues, Talley. And yes, the remote is heavy and BIG! At least one reviewer commented on how they'd never use it because of its bulk. They'd rather program a universal remote instead. I say, "Go ahead!" I think more high-dollar equipment should offer something other than cheesy plastic. My only complaint is that the XMC-1 remote has no backlighting. What's up with that?!


I have a small flashlight I use as all of my remotes do not have backlighting. I'm OK with the remote. I carry a 7lb camera/lens combo around on a regular basis so a tiny heavy remote doesn't phase me.

I do hear the popping sound as you change tracks and such that most complain about. I need to see about updating the firmware maybe.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I would say so... mine is dead silent! This model cleared up switching quirks that were a problem with the UMC-1.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Talley said:


> Well my XMC-1 came in today and I already have it wired up to the krell. Very nice warm sounding. I need to get some more time in and only had a few minutes to listen. Ran it in reference stereo mode.
> 
> one thing is for sure... thats one heavy remote!


How many Channels are you going to run 11? Congrats ! I Imagine your theater headroom must be amazing, sound way better then a movie theater? right:T


Those SVS towers look amazing too !


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

kingnoob said:


> How many Channels are you going to run 11? Congrats ! I Imagine your theater headroom must be amazing, sound way better then a movie theater? right:T
> 
> 
> Those SVS towers look amazing too !


Just a 5.1 setup. Will add a second sub soon too for a 5.2 setup. Not really any interest for any ceiling speakers although I could easily add them later. My theater sounds good but pails into comparison of many I've seen here but thank you for your compliments.

Yes the SVS towers look good and sound good too! The nice thing about having what I have is I can listen to a movie as loud or quiet as I want. Movie theaters you deal with not hearing it or it up way too loud and too much distortion.


----------

